# What to do now with new snowboard?



## Guest

Basically I got my snowboard and I don't really know what to do with it now. :dunno: I plan on going up to Tahoe in two weeks or so but I still have my board in the plastic wrap. I didn't want to take it out as I still am unsure what to do. I've heard I need to wax it a couple times before going up and maybe tune it. Since this is my first board, I was thinking of bringing it to a shop to get a new board tune and wax. Then I would wax it myself after. Recommendations? What should I do now?


----------



## Guest

Hey there,

Just gone up to Tahoe last week and I got a perfect day! Little powder and it is just prefect! 

About your new board, I don't you need to wax them till after 4-5 run or simply go to Any Mountain and get it wax for only $10. I got mine done in a few hours and they did a great job because my friend did my board once and it looks uneven. I wouldn't wax it myself especially the first time. Hope this help and happy snowboarding!


----------



## sedition

You man want to consider detuning the edges:

Board Tech: De-tune your edges for a better ride | howto | Transworld Snowboarding
Snowboard Tuning, Repair & Maintenance @ ABC-of-Snowboarding


----------



## Guest

Yeah I think I'll go to any mountain to wax my board as I don't want to mess it up the first time. But when do I need to wax? Right aftte I take it out of the plastic or just before I'm gonna take it up. Should I also spring for the new board tune while I'm there? It consist of: Binding mount, iron-on wax, de-tune tips & tails, binding adjust and test for $35?


----------



## Guest

I just got my fist board last week. I slaped my bindings on, adjusted them up. And then waxed my board. There is an instructional video that Snowolf made that really helped me out. Waxing your own board is cake. 
The video is here:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-board-talk/1249-gen-maintenance-tips-3.html


----------



## sedition

The only time you need to wax a board, is when the wax that is on it, wears off. Boards come waxed and tuned.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

you will need to de-tune it right

where are u located


----------



## Guest

lol.. when reading the title of this thread, im thinking to myself...um, you got a new board now RIDE!!!!!!!
Not exactly surgery.
They come pre waxed. Just set up your bindings (again, not exactly surgery....) set them to your prefered stance, and go for a rip!


----------



## Guest

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> you will need to de-tune it right
> 
> where are u located


Do I really need to detune it? I've heard different things. Also I live in the bay area


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

yes you need to unless you want to catch edges

i'm in the east bay, where are u?


----------



## Guest

O ... ok

Yeah I'm in the east bay also. I live in Hayward


----------



## sedition

Luigi6459 said:


> Do I really need to detune it?


Question answered. See post #3.


----------



## Guest

I never detuned mine...And yeah I catch the edge...I am getting better though.


----------



## kri$han

I got an idea:

ship the board and bindings to me... I'll set it up, and ride it for a few times. After hitting a few rails, jumps and carving some groomers, it'll be nicely detuned fer ya. I'll even have it waxed (my board guy does it for free) ad ship 'er back to ya... ready to ride!


----------



## sedition

kri$han said:


> I got an idea:
> 
> ship the board and bindings to me... I'll set it up, and ride it for a few times. After hitting a few rails, jumps and carving some groomers, it'll be nicely detuned fer ya. I'll even have it waxed (my board guy does it for free) ad ship 'er back to ya... ready to ride!


Yeah, is actully a *really* good idea. I *fully* suppport it. Also, if you would like a second opinion (they are well advised) on how Kri$ did with the break-in, I'd also be happy to offer my services!


----------



## romesaz

Well, since Kri$ is gonna have it here in Toronto, might as well take the opportunity and I'll even give you my amateur opinion of the board and bindings too. I'll make sure to catch lots of edges while learning. It's a promise!


----------



## Guest

I am in the same boat.

New Millinium3 Discord. Bindings mounted to my stance and ready to roll...

I think I will take it someplace for a "detune" and "wax" by them

I will be a week in Snowmass and I think a good wax should last while I am there? Or should I have it redone 1/2 way through the trip?


----------



## T.J.

wax your board. yes it comes from the factory pre-waxed but its usually not very good quality wax.

you do not need to tune/sharpen your edges. this is done from the factory.

do not detune your edges if your not riding park.


----------



## Guest

too many different stories

Place where I am renting skiing gear for my little brother and fiancee is going to do it for me for free. I asked them what I "should" do and that I rent there every year and they found my family in there a lot of times. So freebie on that end and I will tell them I just ride all mountain, if there is a jump in the middle of the run I'll hit and do a 360 or whatever but I don't seek out the park.

They should be able to set me up proper.


----------



## ShortAssassin

Damn I just got my first board and all this shit is getting me nervous...detuning and waxing and all that. I'm going out this Saturday and now I'm all worried about board maintenance.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

ShortAssassin said:


> Damn I just got my first board and all this shit is getting me nervous...detuning and waxing and all that. I'm going out this Saturday and now I'm all worried about board maintenance.


Go buy a gumi stone or file

The key is when done riding *ALWAYS WIPE YOUR BOARD DRY*:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> Go buy a gumi stone or file
> 
> The key is when done riding *ALWAYS WIPE YOUR BOARD DRY*:cheeky4:


So dry it when you get back to the lodge/car?


----------



## ShortAssassin

Ok I read about and watched some videos on detuning and I just wanna make sure I got it straight before I hit my board.

1. Using a file, (household metal file will do fine right?) completely dull the nose and tail edges from one contact point to the other. 
2. Dull 1-2 inches of the effective edge starting at each contact point.
3. Use sandpaper (I don't have a stone) to smooth out your work.
4. Be very careful because it's difficult to get your edge sharp again (maybe you can get it done at a shop?).

Edit: I don't do many rails but I do hit some easy ones occasionally. I've read that detuning is done a lot for park riders, but the above steps will be fine for a freerider as well correct?


----------



## sedition

ShortAssassin said:


> Ok I read about and watched some videos on detuning and I just wanna make sure I got it straight before I hit my board.


You got it!


----------



## ShortAssassin

sedition said:


> You got it!


Great, I guess I'll do that tonight. As for waxing, I assume I can get away with using the factory wax for now until I get my own equipment and learn to do it.


----------



## Guest

I just "de-tuned" my bros crappy although new k2 (it's his first board). By accidently doing a wee 360 on a little snowmound and landing on a smooth flat rock. My buddies say they saw sparks... 

On a more serious note, De-tune your board even if it's your first time. You'll fall less, you'll look less dumb with teh sexy boarding ladyz  , and you'll be a lot more confident at high speeds. I wish I could of told you to by a palmer for your first board. They come de-tuned and pre-waxed.


----------



## ShortAssassin

bruce22 said:


> I just "de-tuned" my bros crappy although new k2 (it's his first board). By accidently doing a wee 360 on a little snowmound and landing on a smooth flat rock. My buddies say they saw sparks...
> 
> On a more serious note, De-tune your board even if it's your first time. You'll fall less, you'll look less dumb with teh sexy boarding ladyz  , and you'll be a lot more confident at high speeds. I wish I could of told you to by a palmer for your first board. They come de-tuned and pre-waxed.


Yeah one thing I've always been worried about is catching an edge at high speeds and its effected how fast I go. Hopefully this will change that.


----------



## jyuen

is it possible to detune your board too much?
if so what happens? does your board slip out from underneath you when you're trying to carve?


----------

